# Green hair algae as carpet?



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hair algae would get long, be hard to trim, and be hard to keep on the bottom of the tank only. There would be almost daily maintenance, for little payoff.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Collect debris big time as well.

On the other hand, trying to grow it would probably mean it would refuse to cooperate and would die out.


----------

